# Telair 2500 generator parts



## 97745 (Feb 17, 2006)

Does anyone know where to order telair generator parts.

The automatic choke uint has fallen apart and I am having trouble finding one.

Thanks


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Try these lads at....

www.edgetechnology.co.uk

I was pricing up a genny for mine and they gave some really good advice.

Johnny F


----------

